# I'm Off To The Shelter...UPDATE #9...Meet Johnny!!!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Little Snowflake was a stray, and hit by a car. Edie was contacted, and he was only available to Rescue. They've now cleared him for public adoption. I'm already in love with this little guy, and so want to make sure he is healthy, and goes to a good home. He's been through so much.

So yup, I'll be there when the doors open. I'll be hauling ass ~ :HistericalSmiley:

Here's my bubba:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alarmdeb/5190300698

I sure hope the competition doesn't get there first ~ LOL


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yup, definitely collecting dogs. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: And then letting them go to their loving new families. :chili: Little Snowflake looks very cute. Enjoy him while you have him. He looks like he'll be snapped up quickly. Again, thanks Deb and Edie for being such guardian angels.:sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hang on Snowflake! Mommy Deb will soon be there and all will be well again in your world. :heart:


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

what a cute dog :wub:
Good Luck Deb


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He's got a really adorable smile.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey Deb ... is he there yet? :goof:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Just checking to see if...


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sure hope you got there first. Wait Snowflake mommy Deb is coming.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!! He's a dream ~ :wub: 
So the shelter had him for public adoption, which bumped us off the list for taking him under a promise to neuter. Rescues usually are able to do that.

He's being neutered today. I tried to get him today, but they would have none of it. Our coordinator, from the shelter, wasn't in, so nothing I could. It does upset me, as he is 5-years old, and more than likely will need a dental. I would rather have had my vet do both at once. 

In any case, he's ours!! I adopted him, and paid the fee. :chili:

It will be a couple more days before they release him. I'm thinking Monday. I can't flippin' wait. 

And yep, his new name is Johnny, after Johnny Cash. :thumbsup:

*MEET LITTLE JOHNNY*










*DON'T WORRY JOHNNY, JUST A COUPLE MORE DAYS*










*YOUR LIFE IS JUST BEGINNING*


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

He's a DOLL - I LOVE the name! LLB watch out!

(((Hugs)))


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love the name Johnny! He is a doll!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> He's a DOLL - I LOVE the name! LLB watch out!
> 
> (((Hugs)))


Ummm, LBB can't "watch" out. :rofl: Sorry just couldn't resist the LBB joke and wanted to beat Deb to the punch. 
I read the title thread and thought "I thought she was getting Snowflake. Now she's got Johnny:blink:" I see they're one in the same. He's so cute. It must break your heart to leave him. Hope the days fly by. :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, LBB is on the "Look Out" for Johnny ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Great! Are you keeping him as a member of your crew, or will he be up for adoption through AMA?


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

Johnny is precious! Bless you Deb for rescuing him. I will never understand why or how people could let such precious babies end up in shelters!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Deb those pictures melt my heart, you are soooo right his life is just beginning. I'm so anxious to hear more about him


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

He's a sweetie and is in need of his new mommy. I so admire you Deb.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

3Maltmom said:


> OMG!! He's a dream ~ :wub:
> So the shelter had him for public adoption, which bumped us off the list for taking him under a promise to neuter. Rescues usually are able to do that.
> 
> He's being neutered today. I tried to get him today, but they would have none of it. Our coordinator, from the shelter, wasn't in, so nothing I could. It does upset me, as he is 5-years old, and more than likely will need a dental. I would rather have had my vet do both at once.
> ...


 
OMG Debbie, bless his heart. He IS a dream and you are an absolute angel. I can already feel the love and bond between the two of you in the pics. Amazing!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Starsmom said:


> Great! Are you keeping him as a member of your crew, or will he be up for adoption through AMA?


Oh no, I do not keep dogs, unless they are old, blind, ugly, crippled, or just plain stupid ~ LMAO

Little Johnny will be an AMA foster. Isn't he a little bug.

It's raining today, so all the dogs were wet, and shivering. Even the covered "dry" area they had, was soaking wet. So was the bedding.

Makes me sick. I'll never get used to it. After all these years, and all the shelters, I still bawl. I'm embarrassed for the human race. 

Little Johnny is being neutered, so at least he will be indoors until I pick him up. I'm sad for the ones we leave behind. I took several pics of all the precious doggies. I'll see if I can get the link to the slide show.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

3Maltmom said:


> Oh no, I do not keep dogs, unless they are old, blind, ugly, crippled, or just plain stupid ~ LMAO
> 
> Makes me sick. I'll never get used to it. After all these years, and all the shelters, I still bawl. I'm embarrassed for the human race.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

3Maltmom said:


> Yep, LBB is on the "Look Out" for Johnny ~ :HistericalSmiley:


Deb,

I didn't mean (watch out LLB) literally. I would NEVER joke about LLB and his blindness - it or make reference to it - It makes me extremely sad when I think about him not being able to see- I love him, and you, for all that you give to those fuzzy faces.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

He looks like a cutie and no big ears this time. LOL I am sorry he had to stay Deb and will talk to the Rescue Coordinator there to see if we cant get around these delayed adoptions. I am feeling cold for the poor little guy.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

It has been raining cats and dogs over here. Deb and Edie, I'm off Monday and Tuesday if you need any help, I'm just around the corner from that shelter. Hang on little man, all your aunties on SM will build you a "ring of fire" with their hearts to keep you warm until you are safely within the AMA Rescue's arms.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Sandcastles said:


> Deb,
> 
> I didn't mean (watch out LLB) literally. I would NEVER joke about LLB and his blindness - it or make reference to it - It makes me extremely sad when I think about him not being able to see- I love him, and you, for all that you give to those fuzzy faces.


Oh goodness, NO, don't be sad for LBB. He's the happiest of the bunch. He's never known anything else. He was born blind. He gets around better than Jops and Frankie. He's all over the place, and lovin' life. :chili:

We joke about him all the time. LBB loves it when he bashes into my leg, and I laugh and say, "are you blind, or what, dude?" He loves laughter. He's definately the class clown. 

*I LOVE YOU AUNTY...OH, AND I MAKE FUN OF DEB ALL THE TIME. WE SURE HAVE FUN AT CASA DEL CACA. LOVE, LBB*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

gopotsgo said:


> It has been raining cats and dogs over here. Deb and Edie, I'm off Monday and Tuesday if you need any help, I'm just around the corner from that shelter. Hang on little man, all your aunties on SM will build you a "ring of fire" with their hearts to keep you warm until you are safely within the AMA Rescue's arms.


If we get the release, which I'm thinkin' Monday, it would be great if you could spring him, and bring him to my work in Huntington Beach? I was in San Fran all last week, and not sure what my work load will consist of come Monday morning. The shelter closes at 5PM. So we'll chat.

But Gigi, isn't he precious? He's a good boy. He liked me right away ~ :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He's a cutie what a sweetheart (that face in the last pic :wub , at first I thought you meant you couldn't get him. 
Are you serious?, their bedding and 'room' is all wet, that's horrible.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG what a doll! I can't believe the horrible places they use for county pounds and shelters but so many shelters are ill funded. Our shelter was in an old sheriff department garage,it had heat but it was still damp w/ all the concrete. We had old cages like those,just four wire walls on concrete,then we got old monkey cages. A wonderful lady left our shelter a large endowment in her will and we bought a huge building.

The county wants to break their contract w/ the shelter open a 3 sided building,open to the elements,at the city land fill,you come claim your pets in 3 days. The shelter can sign them out,if they don't they euthanize on the spot,that's why they want to put it in the landfill.
We stopped them 15 years ago from doing this but the endowment is spent now,they laid off what few paid employees are left,so now it's all volunteers.
don't know how much longer we can keep them from doing it now since the county can get money to do this and we can't get much help since this area is soooo economically bad...

Sorry so long,I'd give anything to win the lottory and help them....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Maglily said:


> He's a cutie what a sweetheart (that face in the last pic :wub , at first I thought you meant you couldn't get him.
> *Are you serious?, their bedding and 'room' is all wet, that's horrible*.


Yep, it's outdoors, ground and walls are all concrete, with a gate for the opening. The top 3/4's is open to the elements, with 1/4 covered. Most were leaking, and with the wind blowing rain, they have absolutely no shelter. The entire area was soaked. The dogs were shivering, and also soaked, with no where to go, other than a wet blanket. 

God bless them. Even shivering, they gave me kissies through the bars.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

michellerobison said:


> *Sorry so long,I'd give anything to win the lottory and help them...*.


 
Me too ~ :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I am feeling cold for the poor little guy.


 
No, Edie, you're cold because you've been running around your house NAKED!! Have you gotten dressed yet, my dear?? hmmmmmmmmm

For those wondering, I called Edie from the shelter for our Partners #.

Well, Edie was naked, and running around to get it. She said she was getting cold ~ :HistericalSmiley:

I love you sooooooo much, Edie. You're the best!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh what a lucky boy Johnny is!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Thank goodness you were able to make it so he'll come home with you. Poor little soul.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Can't wait until you come home, Johnny. You fell into a burning ring of fire!!! Lucky dog!!!
xoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

You forgot to tell them that it was also thundering and lightening and blew out my power and you off the phone. LOL 
I WAS getting dressed when the phone rang and being the psychic that I am I knew it was you. Course I looked at my watch and saw it was 10:10 and knowing you would be at the shelter at straight up 10:00, knew it was YOU. So answered in the nude. LOL Love you too of course. TMI..Hugs,Edie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

KAG said:


> Can't wait until you come home, Johnny. You feel into a burning ring of fire!!!
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxox
> 
> YouTube - Johnny Cash-Ring of Fire 1963


LOL ~ I love that video. Yup, wait 'til he meets blind boy ~ :HistericalSmiley:

He might think, "I fell into a burnin' ring of idiots" LMAO

Okay, so here's another one for you. He's stuck in OC Prison, la la la:





 
Now here he is, stuck in OC Prison:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

plenty pets 20 said:


> You forgot to tell them that it was also thundering and lightening and blew out my power and you off the phone. LOL
> I WAS getting dressed when the phone rang and being the psychic that I am I knew it was you. Course I looked at my watch and saw it was 10:10 and knowing you would be at the shelter at straight up 10:00, knew it was YOU. So answered in the nude. LOL Love you too of course. TMI..Hugs,Edie


Oh, just admit it, Edie. You wanted phone sex ~ :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

I'm crackin' myself up. :smrofl:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> If we get the release, which I'm thinkin' Monday, it would be great if you could spring him, and bring him to my work in Huntington Beach? I was in San Fran all last week, and not sure what my work load will consist of come Monday morning. The shelter closes at 5PM. So we'll chat.
> 
> But Gigi, isn't he precious? He's a good boy. He liked me right away ~ :wub:


He is too cute for words. I can't wait to kiss him. I'll be happy to spring him and take him to you. I'll call you tomorrow pm to solidify break out plans.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Edie...put a robe on for pete's sake...

and thanks, Deb....for another rescue to be on the way to a new happily ever after.....


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Johnny is just adorable and so lucky to be going home with you.:heart:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

You have a heart of GOLD Deb.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Sandcastles said:


> Deb,
> 
> I didn't mean (watch out LLB) literally. I would NEVER joke about LLB and his blindness - it or make reference to it - It makes me extremely sad when I think about him not being able to see- I love him, and you, for all that you give to those fuzzy faces.


Allie, everyone teases LLB, but we do it out of love, not meanness. Your comment just fit in perfectly. No need to apologize at all. We all know you don't have a cruel bone in your body. You are all sweetness. :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

3Maltmom said:


> Oh, just admit it, Edie. You wanted phone sex ~ :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I'm crackin' myself up. :smrofl:


If I ever make a trip out west, I'm coming to OC to meet you. You are such a delight. You make me laugh my fool head off. luvs & hugs.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Deb you are awesome for all you do for these babies:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Deb. I'm just glad you didn't name Johnny a boy named Sue.
xooxoxoxox


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Deb, you are an angel....:innocent: seriously!What a lucky boy Johnny is to be welcomed into your world. You brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Those poor babies having to be scared and exposed to the elements like that just makes me so sad. Deb, it must be driving you crazy to wait for Mr. Johnny to come home. "Watch out" LBB, there is going to be a new man in the house!

Can't wait to see more pictures, Deb.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> *Oh no, I do not keep dogs, unless they are old, blind, ugly, crippled, or just plain stupid ~ LMAO*
> 
> *Little Johnny will be an AMA foster. Isn't he a little bug.*
> 
> ...


Oh sorry, I had a momentary memory lapse - this little fella isn't damaged enough for you. He sure looks spunky. He'll be putting smiles on someone's face very soon!:wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

God bless you Deb...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

*I WANT MY DOG!! :smpullhair::smpullhair:*

Edie, put some clothes on, and do something!! :HistericalSmiley:

And Ker, "A Boy Named Sue", LMAO, that's what I should have named Henry. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I called earlier and he is still NOT neutered. I dont get this facility and the 3-5 day hold for neutering. I will be calling to find out what we can do to speed things up for the next dog.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I called earlier and he is still NOT neutered. I dont get this facility and the 3-5 day hold for neutering. I will be calling to find out what we can do to speed things up for the next dog.


After filling out the paperwork, the gal specifically told me he was being pulled for neuter. She said she wouldn't give the call for 5-minutes, as I wanted to visit him.

Brad is a witness. I can't believe the BS that goes on, while a dog is soaking wet, and sleeping on concrete. 

I've taken several dogs from this shelter. All un-neutered/spayed, based on a promise to spay/neuter. I pull them without Rabies shots, yet it's the law to have Rabies Vacs. 

Oh, and let's not forget the dogs we've pulled, who were "fixed", yet they were NOT. Actually paid more to the shelter, come to find out the dog was not fixed. 

I'm on a roll. And I'm pissed. It's cold outside. Johnny is cold.

Did you email Tammy? Maybe she reads her emails when not at the office.

I love you Edie. I know how upsetting this is for you.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying hard you got good news today, Deb. Hopefully, Johnny is in your loving arms.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

KAG said:


> Praying hard you got good news today, Deb. Hopefully, Johnny is in your loving arms.
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxo


Yep, good news!!! Wee Little Johnny was neutered today!! :chili:

Our very own Gigi (gopotsgo) will be springing him tomorrow.

He'll be out of OC Prison ~ :thumbsup:

Gigi will take him home, clean him up, and bring him to my work. She is sooooooo flippin' awesome. She's beyond words. 

Thank you, my friend. You go above, and beyond. We love you!!

Oh, and let's not forget "phone sex" lady (Edie). She's a Bad-Ass, and was ALL over it. Thanks Edie!! You Rock!

And Edie, would you please email the Animal ID to Gigi, as Brad put it in his wallet. I did call him for it, but only left a message.

*I CAN'T WAIT TO GET OUR BOY!!*


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Whooo hoo.  a new life beginning for little Johnny arty:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You guys are so amazing. All that you do blows me away AND they make it so damned hard.:smpullhair: So glad Gigi is springing Johnny. Hope she's got her best metal file with her just in case she has to saw the bars, or club them over the head with it to grab Johnny. Edie, ya da man, you really da lady, but you da man in making this happen. :wub: And Deb, there are no words to describe you. You just plain rock and Johnny will be feelin' like Johnny Angel once he's in your loving home. 
Bravo ladies :chili::thumbsup: You're our heroes. Can't wait to get confirmation of the jail break tomorrow.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Bye bye Folsom Prison. Hello, Casa de Caca.
xoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Can't wait for more piccies,he's so lucky in so many ways! We should call you "Tenacious D"


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

woohoo Johnny is being sprung!!! I just can't wait to see your new boy Deb!!:wub: "phone sex lady Edie":HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: your killing me.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Susan (Snowbody) you are so funny, I'm dying laughing here.:HistericalSmiley: 
Deb and company....you are the greatest. Welcome to our "Johnny come Lately." I'm cracking myself up now!:smrofl:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Deb, you ROCK   
Thanks for what you do!!!!!
hugs
Kat


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm amazed at how hard they make it to help the dogs there. That's pretty sad because you would think they would be happy to know they're going to be helped and find a good home. I just don't understand???
Is he out yet?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hoping today goes well. Realize that you're three hours behind us here but can't wait. :yahoo:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Deb, I think you are part pit-bull!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

he is adorable . thank u so much for all u do .


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:Waiting:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yup, the break-out took place this afternoon.

Thank you so much Gigi. It was lovely seeing you, and your husband again. You two are awesome. I'm proud to call you my friends. 

So little Johnny is a pistol. He's cracking me up. I left my camera at work, so will get pics tomorrow for you. I must say, true to form, LBB is driving him nuts. LBB follows him EVERYWHERE, poor little guy can't get away from the blind dog ~ :HistericalSmiley:

Just like Gigi told me, he's much like a cat, in that he rubs against your legs. He rubs his whole body against you. 

Gigi cleaned him up. He had several fleas. She said they were huge fleas. Larger than she's ever seen before. Now he is "flea free", and smelling soooo sweet, thanks to Gigi, and her wonderful hubby. 

Now, all is right with your world, little man. I do love you. I also believe Franny has a crush on you. Jops doesn't give a crap about you. Tommy is very curious. Raul and Coby, are cool with you. And, well, LBB just bugs. That what LBB's do. They bug. You'll get used to it, just like the rest of us did ~ LMAO :HistericalSmiley:

Thanks again Gigi. You are a lifesaver!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm so happy for you Deb and especially Johnny. He just hit the jackpot!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:cheer: Go Johnny!!! Woo hoo!!!!




3Maltmom said:


> Yup, the break-out took place this afternoon.
> 
> Thank you so much Gigi. It was lovely seeing you, and your husband again. You two are awesome. I'm proud to call you my friends.
> 
> ...


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks to Deb and Gigi, It will be a happier Thanksgiving knowing that this little guy is warm and dry and loved.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

This one's for you Deb. And you Johnny...Johnny B Good:chili::chili:


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

:chili::chili::chili: I am so happy he is in a safe place.
Thank you Deb and Gigi :wub:


----------

